# AeroCub/Starcraft Travelstar/etc



## dbelles (Jun 24, 2002)

I looking at a Aero Cub or Starcraft Travelstar hybrid travel trailer. The units I'm interested in are 23 and 21 feet, and 3580 and 3700 lbs (with options).

I'm interested in the following: what are owners of these or units LIKE these towing them with (from 3/4 ton pickup to Yugo)? What has been your experiences with your towing vehicle, towing these types of lightweight hybrids?

I'm interested in seeing responses from ANY towing vehicle, and what performance/reliability was like with that vehicle. Please refrain from commenting on someone's respose when they don't follow "the rule of thumb" regarding weight or length or whatever. Real world experience is what I'm after.

Thanks,
Dave


----------

